
India’s citizenship law: what is it and why has it stirred such anger? - NPMaxwell
https://www.ft.com/content/b96a33c4-247e-11ea-9a4f-963f0ec7e134
======
Bostonian
According to a poll, the majority of Indians do support the law. Most Muslims
do not, but 35% do.

[https://news.abplive.com/news/india/abp-cvoter-survey-on-
cit...](https://news.abplive.com/news/india/abp-cvoter-survey-on-citizenship-
act-62-indians-support-caa-65-want-pan-india-nrc-too-1129900) ABP-CVoter
Survey On Citizenship Act: 62% Indians Support CAA, 65% Want Pan-India NRC Too
New Delhi: In the wake of ongoing nationwide protests against the
controversial Citizenship Amendment Act (CAA), ABP New along with C-Voter
brings to you an exclusive survey to find out whether the newly introduced law
is for the betterment of the country or not.

The snap poll was carried out on over 3,000 citizens across the country
between December 17 to 19 with booster sample of over 500 people each in
Assam, the northeast and Muslim community collected during the same period.

The survey stated majority of the people believe that the Citizenship
Amendment Act introduced by the Central government is not against the Muslim
community. According to the survey, 56 per cent people think that CAA is not
against Muslim community and will only rule out illegal immigrants living in
the country. However, 32 per cent of the participants feel that the law is
against the Muslim community. 8 per cent people, in the survey, said that they
do not know about the act, whereas 4 per cent said that CAA is against
everyone.

The survey also revealed that among Muslims, 63 per cent were against the act,
35 supported it and 1 per cent said that they they don't know or cannot
comment. In the Hindus, 67 per cent supported the Act and 32 per cent opposed
it.

